# our first kids (was bought a heavy bred goat )



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

Today we had 2 sets of doe twins from our Boer does. Buck was a nubian, and one of each of the girls favors one of each parent!

Fleur and her babies (in the pasture...sigh)



























And Minerva's babies (also born in the pasture, about 1 hour before and 20 feet from Fleur's location)



















After reading other posts, glad I checked for gender under their tail vs their tummies! Watching the babies pee not long after birth confirmed that they were girls! Now to find homes that want nice dual purpose milk and meat goats...

Mary


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS.
They are so pretty! How adorable, how lucky are YOOUU!
That little doeling of Minerva's just stole my heart, the little Cou blanc/clair. Ohhhhh myyyyyy!
Congrats!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG ..how beautiful they are !!!! and where the heck do you live that you can deliver them outside ? I am jealous  I soooooo can't wait till mine are ready to deliver...March 2nd and I am certainly counting down the days.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

SOOOO stinking CUUUUTE!  Awesome that you got four doelings!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute babies :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Sooo sweet, congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :clap: Adorable babies


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

So cute! Luv the wrinkled ears on Minerva's doeling (1st pictured)


----------



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the good wishes! The babies seem to be doing well, though both moms have udders about swollen to burst. They are producing milk (I was able to milk some just to check that they weren't plugged) and the babies are on and off them constantly--so I'm assuming they are eating. They are pooping lots and good LORD that stuff is awful when it dries. If the babies are alert and active do you assume they are getting enough milk? What are signs that they aren't? Fleur REALLY hates me touching her, and I don't want to stress her if I don't have to. Their mothers are just look like they are producing enough for about a half a dozen babies each. 

Each doe has a favorite to clean, so I'm stuck cleaning the poop off the other baby. They each obsess about the firstborn and are much more casual about the second. 

As to where we're located, having the babies in the woods was NOT my idea. I turned the goats out because neither of them were shiny in their udders or showed many of the "typical" signs of impending kidding. I know it would be soon, but had no clue that it would be Tuesday until Minerva pitched a fit when I tried to walk them down the hill to graze. She did NOT want to go down the hill, but wanted to be at the barn--just not in it. We're outside of Ft Worth Texas and it was in the 50's Tuesday and 40's today and sunny. Cold at night into the twenties so we set up a red lightbulb heat lamp and I cut up some of my son's infant sleepers to cover their front legs and torsos, leaving their back end clear. Hope that will give them a tiny bit more warmth. 

Any good suggestions for getting come of that poop off once it's dried? I've bene out there with warm water and washcloths, and it comes off their anus/vulva/skin ok but on their fur it's like cement. And the babies are not amused with me scrubbing them away back there. I saw one website recommend to coat with vaseline once you have them clean and I think that sounds like a good step.

Any other suggestions? 

Mary


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your Welcome.... :thumb: 

Glad they are doing well..... :greengrin: 

The best way to check to see if they are getting enough milk...feel their tummies.... if they are full...then they are getting enough... Pooping is good...


Watch momma and if she is getting to tight in the udder....you will have to milk out some... to keep her comfortable..... even if she doesn't like it ...still do it... if she needs it...

The babies.....Crying out a lot... is one way ..that they are saying they are hungry and an empty stomach.... Or if they are weak...

Yes...Put some Vaseline on their bums ...but clean it first ...it won't stick as bad...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very, very cute!! :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable!! I just love that crinkly eared doeling!!


----------



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

FINALLY, Bellatrix had her kids this Sunday, and Amelia in the middle of the night Monday-Tuesday. She is the most skittish and new to us (3 weeks) so I'm nor surprised she waited until we weren't around. Both ladies each had a red headed doeling (Bellatrix's has a cape too) and a black head buckline, though Amelia's I think is actually a paint with the spots on his knees and on all 4 of his hooves. 

Will post photos later in the week as we are in the "first we are in a drought now we have 3 straight days of rain" season. I really like Amelia's buckling and Bellatrix's doeling. Amelia is being a real jerk-- not just bumping other kids aside if they come close to her kids, but really squished one with her head. Won't let the other does eat or get to their own kids if she gets in the middle. the other does are tolerant of other kids walking by and may nose bump them away, but aren't rough about it. And they other does are so worried about eating for themselves that they don't care what everyold else is doing as long as it's not in their bowl. Tiresome. Amelia is flighty around me and while she will let me do what I need to do withthe kids, I don't let my son near her or her babies, not like with Minerva and Bellatrix who would trade their babies for an animal cracker.

Ok, they are more devoted than that, but both are much more personable, Bellatrix MUCH more so since her babies have been born, where she was barely interested in be before, now she sees me (I think) as a source of help and food, and has much more interest towards me and my son. Her little doeling is my good friend.

Sorry to blather, we're just so excited! Our total count for our first kidding season, everyone came to us pregnant, is 6 doelings and 2 bucklings! Couldn't have asked for a better turnout!

Mary


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:leap: Congrats on all the kids! so exciting! If you are afraid for the safety of other babies I would separate Amelia & her kids for a little while from the herd. She may be a little out of whack with just having kidded and being over-protective of her own babies and sees everyone else as a threat. good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :leap:


----------

